# FA: United Website - Art Wanted! (CLOSED)



## Dragoneer (Feb 10, 2008)

Hey there, rock fans! FA: United is lookin' for a few artists to help out and improve the site! That's right! We're looking for art to display on the official FA: United '08 website, and we want those brave individuals wielding pencil and pen to help give the website an even bigger dose of personality! As of now we're officially accepting all art donations for the consite. Contributing artists will be linked back to your FA site with full credit on the page, and a mention in the FA: United conbook!

*Rules are as follows:*
 Art must fit our convention theme, "The Power of Rock!"
 Art must be PG-13 and in full color, preferably with no background
 All art must be in by March 21st, 2008! That's right. You have until Spring.
 We prefer original art, but existing donations will be accepted
 No more than TWO submissions per artist!
*Please note: *We love you. _Secondly, all art submitted will be displayed on the FA: United '08 site! _That's right, all of it! While we'll choose to showcase a few select pieces throughout the site, all other donated pieces will be displayed in an FA: United Rocks Out special art gallery. Consider this our opening act. An injection of awesome to prepare for the the second coming of FA:U, and help make our con bigger, better and more badass than ever!

Please dispense art to *dragoneer@thedragoneer.com*. JPG or PNG preferred.


----------



## Lumpy (Feb 10, 2008)

*RE: FA: United - Art Wanted!*

i love you too


----------



## sd2522 (Feb 10, 2008)

*RE: FA: United - Art Wanted!*

Any resolution or file restrictions?


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 10, 2008)

*RE: FA: United - Art Wanted!*



			
				sd2522 said:
			
		

> Any resolution or file restrictions?


No, I can resize if need be.


----------



## wereblood (Feb 10, 2008)

*RE: FA: United - Art Wanted!*

Are there any sort of prizes or are you guys just expecting free art?

No offense or anything, it's just the word contest connects with prizes.

Joy


----------



## Nonosama (Feb 10, 2008)

*RE: FA: United - Art Wanted!*

what is pg-13?


----------



## Marl Duothimir (Feb 10, 2008)

*RE: FA: United - Art Wanted!*

Hm...I think I'll try...Eh?



> Art must be PG-13 and *in full color*, preferably with no background



Well, never mind then.


----------



## sateva9822 (Feb 10, 2008)

*RE: FA: United - Art Wanted!*

I are doing picture of rock, yay


----------



## StripesTDC (Feb 10, 2008)

*RE: FA: United - Art Wanted!*

oh, i've just submitted a pic that fits the topic 3 days ago : O
but if i understand it well, i can send that also ^^ can i?
or maybe i'll do one more : great theme btw.


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 10, 2008)

*RE: FA: United - Art Wanted!*



			
				StripesTDC said:
			
		

> oh, i've just submitted a pic that fits the topic 3 days ago : O
> but if i understand it well, i can send that also ^^ can i?
> or maybe i'll do one more : great theme btw.


Sure can.


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 10, 2008)

*RE: FA: United - Art Wanted!*



			
				wereblood said:
			
		

> Are there any sort of prizes or are you guys just expecting free art?
> 
> No offense or anything, it's just the word contest connects with prizes.


Well, it's a chance to get yer art seen and featured on the con-site. Nothing is available for prizes this time around, but any art submit to the website will be available in our upcoming contest, which will have prizes, and will allow you use the same art you submit for this one. 

Oh yes.


----------



## Ryunohito (Feb 11, 2008)

*RE: FA: United - Art Wanted!*

So uh. where do we enter the pics at?


----------



## shebawolf145 (Feb 11, 2008)

*RE: FA: United - Art Wanted!*

full color no background? thats my specialty! but rock band stuff....I can't draw worth crap...but hey i'll give it a go anyways!


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 11, 2008)

*RE: FA: United - Art Wanted!*



			
				Ryunohito said:
			
		

> So uh. where do we enter the pics at?


E-mail them to me at dragoneer@thedragoneer.com.


----------



## Sylvine (Feb 12, 2008)

*RE: FA: United - Art Wanted!*

Is there a deadline in sight? 

Edit: Oh God, I'm so blind. Thanks for not whacking me on the head with a hammer. I'd sooo deserve that x) 

~Sylv


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 12, 2008)

*RE: FA: United - Art Wanted!*



			
				Sylvine said:
			
		

> Is there a deadline in sight?
> 
> ~Sylv


Per the rules above, all art must be in by March 21st, 2008.


----------



## Kyoujin (Feb 12, 2008)

*RE: FA: United - Art Wanted!*

Give our con sum moar lovinz! <3


----------



## Metal-Kitty (Feb 12, 2008)

*RE: FA: United - Art Wanted!*

.. :O I want to be a part of this!


----------



## Silnat (Feb 13, 2008)

*RE: FA: United - Art Wanted!*

Can Graphic Designer participate?


----------



## Occoris (Feb 13, 2008)

*RE: FA: United - Art Wanted!*

waitwaitwaitwait.

I can put in any character, of do ya wanna keep it mostly feder, or O-o ?


----------



## Valkyrion The Wolf (Feb 16, 2008)

*RE: FA: United - Art Wanted!*

Same question as Occoris. Will we be able to choose any character as long as it's a rock-related piece of artwork, or must it be something more especifical? Will attempt to participate. Thanks.


----------



## Luna_Redmoon (Feb 16, 2008)

*RE: FA: United - Art Wanted!*

would we be allowed to enter here an inked drawing then allow someone else to colour it? partial credit to each?


----------



## Cosaco (Feb 19, 2008)

*RE: FA: United - Art Wanted!*

So we donate a pic, you put it in the website and what rights over our work are we giving you?

Just curious :3


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 19, 2008)

*RE: FA: United - Art Wanted!*



			
				Cosaco said:
			
		

> So we donate a pic, you put it in the website and what rights over our work are we giving you?
> 
> Just curious :3


Rights to display it on the FAU website, and if we like it enough, we may ask you to use it in our newsletters.


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 19, 2008)

*RE: FA: United - Art Wanted!*



			
				Luna_Redmoon said:
			
		

> would we be allowed to enter here an inked drawing then allow someone else to colour it? partial credit to each?


Yep, as long as credit is given to both.


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 19, 2008)

*RE: FA: United - Art Wanted!*



			
				Valkyrion The Wolf said:
			
		

> Same question as Occoris. Will we be able to choose any character as long as it's a rock-related piece of artwork, or must it be something more especifical? Will attempt to participate. Thanks.


Any character goes so long as they're PG-13.


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 19, 2008)

*RE: FA: United - Art Wanted!*



			
				Occoris said:
			
		

> waitwaitwaitwait.
> 
> I can put in any character, of do ya wanna keep it mostly feder, or O-o ?


As I wrote in the other response, any character goes so long as it meets the rules.


----------



## LoneFox (Feb 21, 2008)

*RE: FA: United - Art Wanted!*

Ok I sent off my Submition for the Theme. Hope you like.??


----------



## blade (Feb 23, 2008)

*RE: FA: United - Art Wanted!*

Sounds like it'll be fun...I shall have to doodle something up.


----------



## sakket (Feb 24, 2008)

*RE: FA: United - Art Wanted!*

im totally gonna jump in on this!


----------



## PinkTsuki (Feb 24, 2008)

*RE: FA: United - Art Wanted!*



			
				sakket said:
			
		

> im totally gonna jump in on this!



:] Ditto.


----------



## Kimblebee (Feb 24, 2008)

*RE: FA: United - Art Wanted!*

just a quick question. 

Can it have signatures or does it have to go without due to being a competition? 

Thanks, this will be my first comp


----------



## under (Feb 24, 2008)

*RE: FA: United - Art Wanted!*

oh hur hur!

I'm in :3


----------



## Mokusei_Kaze (Feb 27, 2008)

*RE: FA: United - Art Wanted!*

No background?  Is it okay if is a solid color like black or do you want it white.  Or are you wanting it to be clear like with a .GIF file?


----------



## diddly_squat (Mar 4, 2008)

*RE: FA: United - Art Wanted!*

By "any character" it can be our character(s)... right?

Answer's probably pretty obvious, but just making sure.


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 4, 2008)

*RE: FA: United - Art Wanted!*



			
				Mokusei_Kaze said:
			
		

> No background?  Is it okay if is a solid color like black or do you want it white.  Or are you wanting it to be clear like with a .GIF file?


Solid colors are fine, yep.


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 4, 2008)

*RE: FA: United - Art Wanted!*



			
				Kimblebee said:
			
		

> just a quick question.
> 
> Can it have signatures or does it have to go without due to being a competition?
> 
> Thanks, this will be my first comp


Signatures are ok.


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 4, 2008)

*RE: FA: United - Art Wanted!*



			
				diddly_squat said:
			
		

> By "any character" it can be our character(s)... right?
> 
> Answer's probably pretty obvious, but just making sure.


As long as it's not a copyright characters. Having, for example, Renamon supporting FA:U may be pushing it. Having a character based on Renamon, but otherwise totally unique, would be fine. =) Derivative = win.


----------



## Cosaco (Mar 19, 2008)

*RE: FA: United - Art Wanted!*



			
				Preyfar said:
			
		

> Cosaco said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds good, my donation has been sent :3


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm gathering up the art. They'll be posted to the FA:U website by this Friday!


----------

